# Recommendations on local tire mounting shop in the San Jose area



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

Hey all,

Well, my rears are almost bald and fronts at about 90% gone on my Yoko AVS sports and I'm going to order some Sumitomo's HTR-Z11 from the Tire Rack in the next week or so. (BTW, they have some specials going on my size!)

So I was wondering there are a ton of tire shops around and was wondering what places you have gone for good service as well as not damaging your rims or the tire itself.

Ok, so call me a worry-wart....:dunno:

Thanks in advance.

Bob


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

If you're going to get the tires from Tire Rack (which may already be too late) you can call them and ask them if there's a drop ship location near your area. After I ordered my tires, I called Tire Rack for a local tireshop that they recommend, and what I found out from the tireshop is that they're a drop ship vendor for Tire Rack and that if I ordered tires from Tire Rack, shipping to their shop is free.

They did a quick and flawless job on the tire mounting and balancing, and now I've developed a good relationship with that tire shop as well. They're within 5 miles of my house and open on Saturdays, which is convenient.

So call your Tire Rack salesperson and see if they recommend a local shop to do your installation...you might even save shipping charges!


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

*Hmmm,*

sounds like a winner. I haven't called Tire Rack yet so this may be a good way to go. Thanks Hack!

Of course, other suggestions would be great too.

Bob


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

you don't even need to call them and it's not too late if the tires are entroute to you. tire rack has a feature on-line where you simply type in your zip code and a list of mail order friendly shops in your area will apper. pricing and other info is usually included as well. when the tires hit your doorstep, just call up the mail order friendly shop. if you have a good or bad experience please report back to tire rack (they actually mail you a questionaire after a week or so). they are pretty good about not listing crappy shops but it depends on our input.


----------



## bmwsfca (Jun 30, 2002)

*Tire Rack the best place...*

Always liked their prices and the idea of having tires dropped shipped to a shop for installation.

What has everyone's experience been like?

Got 43K on the Conti's and have them about 40% used.
Will probably need new tires in a few months.

Thanks all


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

it worked out well for me. I've done it for two rear contisports at 17K miles and all four on the subaru. great experience both times.

something to look out for, it happened to me.... one shop that was listed on tire rack was listed as a BMW shop so I went there. the guy tried to con me to leave the car for the day to get two tires put on. on the phone he told me about all of the modern equipment that he had. so I show up and notice he has what struck me as a 10 year old snap on manual wheel ballancer and manual tire changing stand. the minute I saw those tools, I knew they couldn't do the work. they take one of my wheels let the air out and put it on the manual tire device. they futz around with it and immediatly decide that they need to send the tires down the street to the big tire shop. they knew what they had to do because I told them what kind of car it was down to the wheel and tire size. I think it was a little show. anyway, it turns out that the price would have been the same if I went to the tire shop directly. anyway, I think it's just a ploy the part of the independant BMW shop to get you into his customer database for future work.


----------



## bmwsfca (Jun 30, 2002)

*Name of the shop?*

Happen to have the name of ths shop?
I too live in the area and I would want to keep away from these places at all cost.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

repeat: go to tire rack and type in your zip code.


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

*Cool!*

Looks good and another great service by the Tire Rack. There are two possibilities for me: Used Tire warehouse or Wheel Techniques. Both got 4.5 stars from feedback. I'll probably try out Used Tire warehouse as it looks a bit more inexpensive.

Thanks for the pointer to this service.

Bob


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Cool!*



exBMWannabe said:


> *Looks good and another great service by the Tire Rack. There are two possibilities for me: Used Tire warehouse or Wheel Techniques. Both got 4.5 stars from feedback. I'll probably try out Used Tire warehouse as it looks a bit more inexpensive.
> 
> Thanks for the pointer to this service.
> 
> Bob *


Word of caution...You DO get what you paid for in real life. I usually go scope out both the expensive shops and cheap shops, and in all my past experiences with mechanics and shops, the more expensive ones are more expensive for a reason...They either do better work or have better tools and equipment. :thumbup:

Go scope out both places and talk to the mechanics before you decide man, it'll be worth the trip.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Cool!*



The HACK said:


> *Go scope out both places and talk to the mechanics before you decide man, it'll be worth the trip. *


excellent advice. look at their tire changing/ballancing equiptment as well.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Cool!*



31st330i said:


> *
> 
> excellent advice. look at their tire changing/ballancing equiptment as well. *


By the way, what's the latest equipment out there? I remember my local tire shop is still using late 80's stuff...Their tire/wheel balancer only has a three digit number on it.


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

Okey dokey, before I order from TireRack, I'll check out both places. Again, thanks for the tips.

BTW, how will I know which is the latest equipment? I'm familiar with the local Costco shop here. They looked clean, had really nice balancing machines (forgot the maker) and used towels to protect the rim when inserting the tire iron in the mounting/demounting machine. Is there more to look for?

Both noted earlier had 4.5 star ratings. To compare, the Ultimate Driving Machine didn't get sterling reviews although they are one of the more expensive.....Although I've never been there either.


----------



## pt00323i (Jun 5, 2002)

here are 2 I have heard great reviews from:

Norcal Audi Club:
Mountain view.
http://www.customalignment.com/

I think they charge $15/tire, dismount/mount and balance etc.

Exact Motorsports, 
Milpitas
408-416-0061

they sell AC sch and Hamann rims, my friends w/ Integra, 240SX and Preludes use them, clean shop.

both can do drop ship.

PT


----------

